# Dual T8 NO for 75 gallon planted tank enough?



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi all,

I was hoping I could get some feedback from you folks regarding lighting for my 75 gallon tank. 

I'm running a dual T8 fixture for my 75gal tank right now and I'm a little confused as to what category of lighting this puts me in. Is this very low light? low light? medium light?

I've got DIY CO2 injection going into my tank and everything seems to be growing nicely for now. 

Anyhow, any thoughts would be appreciated!

I'm also thinking of supplementing my lighting with some cheap shop lighting fixtures. Does anyone have any advice on that? 

Thanks!


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

T5 is the best lighting you could have, but dual T8's should be fine. T5 is just the next step higher


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

t-8s at 4 feet would be 96 watts, or about 1.3 watts per gallon (in a 75 gallon tank). This would be considered low light.


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, everyone. Greatly appreciated. Looks like I'll be on the prowl for another cheap fixture to add.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

going by light type, tank height and guessing substrate around 3 inches AND guessing that you are indeed using 4' strips, i would say you are just in the low light threshold if the fixture sits right on top. If you can find a cheap t8 fixture by all means use 4 bulbs. But if you plan to upgrade to t5 HO w/reflector, you only need 1 bulb at 4' to grow most plants.

a t5 NO is aroudn the same output as a t8, but less wattage is used


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

Yep, valid assumptions neven! Thanks so much for your feedback


----------

